# Calling coffeechap



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Been talking with Mrboots2u and i believe you,re the man to ask!

I have bought a Magnum and was interested to know where and what size you got the camera hood from for his Magnum? Also the stainless bowl under the doser (looks a lot better than the saucer i've placed there!)

Thanks in advance Shaun.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shaun I have both available just pm me


----------

